# Favourite Sanrio Set?



## Chrysopal (Dec 10, 2016)

I think mine is My Melody.. But Hellokitty and Kiki and Lala are so close! Ooh and Cinnamoroll :3​


----------



## Zireael (Dec 10, 2016)

Cinnamoroll is my baby. The Pompompurin set is a very close second! Dat pudding.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 10, 2016)

Dat pompompurin pudding ftw


----------



## hamster (Dec 10, 2016)

my melody


----------



## ashlif (Dec 10, 2016)

Cinnamoroll Set!


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

Cinnamoroll <3


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 11, 2016)

I dunno but I can't wait to get my Sanrio cards and find out!


----------



## Beri (Dec 11, 2016)

I love all but I voted for Pompompurin


----------



## Munyo (Dec 11, 2016)

Keroppi! I love the cake and the bridge.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 11, 2016)

Keroppi, of course. It has interesting scenery, and there's also the lily pad tables.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2016)

my melody, all of the sanrio sets are so cute \^-^/


----------



## Naki (Dec 16, 2016)

Kiki and Lala is the best....so fabulous...


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 17, 2016)

Of all the Sanrio characters I never liked the little twin star characters but the Kiki & Lala set definitely takes the cake for me! The table and clock are especially painfully cute!


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Kiki and Lala set is just so adorable and sweet, it has such a magical feel that makes me love it so much! The bed and table are probably my favourite pieces, I'm always drawn to fairy-tale-like objects and these ones just take the cake! The pompompurin set is a very close second, dat pudding tho! ^_^ I think the cinnamoroll set is cute and all, but I just can't compare it to how adorable the Kiki and Lala set is! (I really do love them all though, they did a great job designing them!)


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm more fond of kiki and lala for nostalgical reasons but their set it's quite disappointing the twins aren't represented enough it's just a cute sky themed set  the piece really worth of note here it's just the cloud making machine 

keroppi have the most cute and usefu items particularly the bridge the shoji bench and the cake 

about pompurin I liked most the pudding and the wig I want also the other pieces but are too cute to be used in an ordinary room

same for cinnamorall beside the tray and the floor the other pieces are difficult to place in my rooms

hello kitty has a really adorable plant and some furniture that I find great for a kid room

my melody eh... I like the wall but then eh too pink cute yes but too pink

said all that I like them all anyway ^^


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 20, 2016)

I love the Cinnamoroll set ~ I like the tea theme and pastel color, it's soo pretty ;-;


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 21, 2016)

Pompompurin ftw !


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

keroppi's. kiki & lala's is a close 2nd


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

I love Kiki and Lala! I think all of the sets are really fun and cute, and if you have each of them you could make a complete Sanrio house, *but* they do start to feel a little repetitive & I've had a better time trying to match K&L with other ACNL/WA items than the other sets.


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

cinnamoroll and kiki and lala are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2016)

Pompompurin Set is nice. 
Hello Kitty? More like Goodbye Kitty.


----------



## franzi (Dec 27, 2016)

Cinnamoroll is the cutest, I die. But Kiki & Lala is a close second <3
Tbh, I think they're all adaroble in their own way so it's really hard to chose haha


----------



## Hanami (Dec 27, 2016)

kiki & lala is my favorite. pompompurin is a close second tho


----------



## Pullunda (Dec 28, 2016)

Pompompurin is my favourite! Especially the clothes are so nice!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 28, 2016)

I love the Kiki and Lala set. It's super cute! ^_^


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 28, 2016)

Cinnamoroll then Kiki and Lala!


----------



## senb0 (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't care much for cutesy sets, japanese style things are more my style -- so kerokero it is!


----------



## derpymayor (Dec 30, 2016)

Def would be kiki and lala off me, little twin stars are my favorite sanrio characters.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 30, 2016)

Cinnamoroll! <3 
Then keroppi, then my melody. :>
I wish they would come out with more collaborations like with Tuxedo Sam, Pochacco, Bad batzmaru and others.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 30, 2016)

Does anyone know why Hello Kitty only has one voter? That's the most popular Sanrio character...

Anyway, my vote is on Kiki and Lala. The villager, the set and the characters themselves are adorable!


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Cinnamoroll!
Absolutely my favorite. I love all the other sets too. 
I love sanrio in general. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

The Little Twin Stars stuff is too cute! I really like the My Melody stuff as well.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 7, 2017)

I like all the sets but Kiki and Lala is my favourite.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 7, 2017)

kiki and lala and cinnamoroll


----------



## Hom-Dai (Jan 8, 2017)

Kiki & Lala and Cinnamoroll <3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

really like rilla and etoile's set


----------



## Lululand (Jan 9, 2017)

I want the Hello Kitty set soooooooo bad... the colour scheme is the best out of all the sets, the dress and shoes are beautiful, and the ribboned bush would look sooooo nice in my house... 
Also Rilla is adorable


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

I think My Melody...it's so pink and cute! I also love the Kiki and Lala one though.


----------



## sock (Jan 15, 2017)

Although I love the Cinnamoroll, Keroppi has to be my favourite


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 15, 2017)

Kerokerokeroppi set!


----------



## P. Star (Jan 15, 2017)

I like Cinnamoroll the most


----------



## ZoeNeko (Jan 15, 2017)

Kiki and Lala c:


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

My Melody & Kiki & Lala
It's the CUTEST i s2g


----------



## opalskiies (Jan 21, 2017)

Definitely MyMelody ovo


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 22, 2017)

The My Melody set is so cute! I love pink, so I like the My Melody set so much! But the Cinnamoroll, Hello Kitty, and Kiki and Lala ones are so cute too!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 24, 2017)

i dunno. i would say kiki and lala but theres not much in the set to fill an entire room, so cinamoroll


----------



## misakixx (Jan 27, 2017)

if i had to rate them  it would be like
1 kerokerokeroppi 2 cinnamoroll 3 kiki and lala 4 hello kitty 5 my melody 6 pompompourin
i love the first 3 so much especially kero cuz its so japanese and cinnamoroll has cute cafe stuff. 
im probably the only one who really dislikes pompompourin set. xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess I like the Hello Kitty best. I love the colors, and it's all so cute.


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 29, 2017)

I like them all aahh IT"S HARD TO CHOOSE 'w' Tho I think I'd say the Kiki and Lala and My Melody set is my fave, as I'm currently using both~ 
Honestly I kinda wish there was a chococat set, he was my favorite growing up~


----------

